# Bst graphic cards under 10000



## sharang_3 (Jul 17, 2012)

umm well though it may look like im advertising my blog(and in a sense i am) ive put an article comparing all the graphic cards under 1000.. hope it helps 
Getting to know your options better.: Best graphic cards under Rs 10000 ( HD 6770 vs 6570 vs 6790 vs 7550 vs 6750 vs GTX 550 vs 450 GTS vs 430 GT vs 440 GT)


----------



## Jripper (Jul 17, 2012)

Did you see this post before posting?

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-cards/151004-best-graphic-cards-money-india.html


----------



## sharang_3 (Jul 17, 2012)

sry..my bad.. though my article gives benchmarks n performance so might help..still if mods wish to del this post..not an issue


----------



## Jripper (Jul 17, 2012)

^ Its okay mate. why not post your blog in the bloggers section? I am sure you have put in a lot of effort in to the blog. share it in the bloggers section. I am sure other users will appreciate the effort.


----------



## Darth Vader (Jul 17, 2012)

sharang_3 said:


> umm well though it may look like im advertising my blog(and in a sense i am) ive put an article comparing all the graphic cards under 1000.. hope it helps
> Getting to know your options better.: Best graphic cards under Rs 10000 ( HD 6770 vs 6570 vs 6790 vs 7550 vs 6750 vs GTX 550 vs 450 GTS vs 430 GT vs 440 GT)



Best GPU under 10k...ok...wait....whr is HD6850/GTX460 ?


----------



## sharang_3 (Jul 17, 2012)

cheapest 6850 i could find on ebay was 10.9k..as for 460 gtx the 768 mb version from galaxy tech was the only one below 10k..and i havent heard of that brand before..evga and msi cost above 11k..will look on other sites for the price and add these cards to the list..


----------



## Jripper (Jul 17, 2012)

^ He was saying that since the gtx 460 is an EOL card,not available easily anymore and not recommended.


----------



## sharang_3 (Jul 17, 2012)

anyways i found 7770 and added it to the list..seems like theitwares is considerably cheaper compared to ebay


----------



## Sukhvinder789 (Jul 18, 2012)

You forgetting the Crysis 2 Title ??


----------

